

Why Larger Text Leading Helps Users Read Easier - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/design-articles/why-larger-text-leading-helps-users-read-easier

======
tsmall
This is a good quick reminder, but its title is misleading. It doesn't explain
why larger leading helps people read. It just says that it does.

~~~
UXMovement
Thanks for your feedback. Titled has been improved.

